# Just a few random piccies



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Just a few bits and bobs from cleaning out yesterday, a couple of people wanted a few specific photos or such, but I thought I'd stick some on here too =)

Not a clear photo, but one that shows the different subtle colours in one of the colonys last litters









A pet adult doe from the above colony and one of the show siamese youngsters from Kallan









A buck from the colonys last litter









A pregnant Pickle









And again































































safe to say, they like their new grass ball


















Daddy and doe being ever so helpful while I was cleaning out









Broken choccy tan buck


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

look at the size difference between the pet and show mice!

nice example of the difference.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Amazing, isn't it? As someone who has, until the last few months, just colony bred feeders, I never took much notice of the difference in pet and show mice. I knew there were considerable differences but it didn't concern me at the time, so I never bothered looking into it. Now though, having taken a huge interest in the show types, particularly the Siamese and relateds, I am shocked by the difference!

The above piccie shows Kallans baby, 3 months younger than the pet doe, as being much bigger all over already. There isn't actually much of a tail length difference at the moment, unless you look at it relatively - the show mouse still has 3 months of growth before a true comparison can be made. It is much thicker though and tapers beautifully, whereas the pet does is thinner, not as well set and comes to a fairly abrupt end. The difference in heads is amazing too, the show mouse being much longer but even and symmetrical still, with larger and better placed ears and eyes. I never get bored of comparing my mice lol!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Lovely meeces!!  ..... and you'll have 11 more on Tuesday  *get the camera on standby!* xx


----------

